# παππούλης (ή παπούλης) = gramps



## La usurpadora (May 29, 2008)

...παραμένουμε στα θρησκευτικά, βοήθειά μας.
Παιδί απευθύνεται σε παπά για να τον δουλέψει και τον λέει συνέχεια παπούλη και παπούλη μέχρι που τα νεύρα του παπά σπάνε και του απαγορεύει να τον φωνάζει έτσι.

Το gramp που δίνει το In.gr δεν φαντάζομαι να κάνει για την περίπτωσή μου.
Οπότε;


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

La usurpadora said:


> Το gramp που δίνει το In.gr δεν φαντάζομαι να κάνει για την περίπτωσή μου.



Γι' αυτό εκεί θα έλεγα gramps, όχι gramp. Αλλά: γυρεύεις κάτι που να θυμίζει και priest; Θα μπορούσες να παίξεις με το papa = μπαμπά; (Αλλά δεν το προτείνω, για άλλους λόγους.)


----------



## La usurpadora (May 29, 2008)

Εννοείται ότι θα ήθελα κάτι που να θυμίζει και το Priest.
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι αν ο Άγγλος δει το gramps να περιγράφει παπά, μήπως φανεί ακατανόητο. Τι λες;


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Εξαρτάται από την ηλικία του παπά. Αν είναι στη δική μου, θα εκνευριστεί που θα τον λένε «παππούλη», αλλά ο Άγγλος θα το καταλάβει. Αν είναι σαραντάρης, ο Άγγλος δεν θα το πιάσει.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 29, 2008)

Ok, gramps!

μουαχαχαχαχχα


----------

